# Four Day work week for DWR and LEE KAY



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

"To Our Valued Customers, Friends and Colleagues:

Beginning the week of August 4, 2008 the offices of the Division of Wildlife Resources 
will be CLOSED on all Fridays. This is in conjunction with Governor Huntsman's "Working 
4 Utah" initiative.

In addition, there will be new, extended hours of operation for the public. The new 
hours will be from 7:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m., Monday through Thursday, except holidays. All 
state park recreation facilities and DWR law enforcement efforts will maintain current 
operating hours.

Additionally, the Lee Kay and Cache Valley Shooting Centers will now be closed on Sundays 
in addition to the current Mondays and Tuesdays. To accommodate demand the ranges will 
expand their hours of operation during the autumn months. Check with the centers for 
specific times.

Please note: the new hours of operation and Friday closures will extend to most state 
agencies. You are advised to check with the various agencies before you visit. Or, log 
onto: http://www.utah.gov for further information.

Thank you for your understanding and support of this important effort to address the 
energy issues facing Utah and the nation.

Sincerely,

James F. Karpowitz, Director
Utah Division of Wildlife Resources"


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I get to work those hours to. man I cant wait more duck hunt for me now.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if the shotgun ranges at Lee-Kay will still be open on Sundays?


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not positive but I feel they will be open. The shotgun facility is leased from the state.
I don't know the number but you can call Lee Kay Center 972-1326, they have the number available.


----------

